# How to get an underweight dog to eat!



## BeauShel

I am not any type of expert but my idea was putting him on puppy food. Good luck with getting him in good health and his hair back. I can see the beauty and sweetness in his face.


----------



## Judi

Give him "treats".


----------



## Heidi36oh

mylissyk said:


> Ok, so my foster dog, Wade, is very underweight, but I can't get him to eat! I've tried adding stuff to his dry food: canned dog food, yogurt, baby food, cheese, you name it I've probably tried it.
> 
> He also has demodex mange, but that's being treated and I think his skin is improving and he starting to get peach fuzz on his legs. The ivermectin he's getting for the mange is giving him loose stools too.
> 
> Any suggestions? I've got to put weight on this boy somehow!


Have you tried Peanut Butter or Cottage Cheese, mine love it. I still have Sadie on the cottage cheese to get pounds on her.
I mix the kibbles with warm water and add the PB or Cottage Cheese.


----------



## mdoats

Are you feeding him a high calorie food? How long has he been with you? It may be that he can't eat yet because he's still anxious and hasn't settled in yet.


----------



## mylissyk

He's been here four weeks. I started him off on a high calorie high performance dog food, it was too much protein for him and he got diarrhea, so I had to put him on a sensitive stomach variety with less protein. He did eat the high performance food better, but his system can't handle it.

He's happy and active and well adjusted to our home, so I don't think that's it. He just picks at the food instead of eating a whole meal.


----------



## Thalie

While using "Satin Balls" is sometimes somewhat controversial, I've also heard good reports in cases when extra calories are needed. 

You will find recipes below; see what you think about the ingredients and the rationale given. I've never used them myself.
http://theherbs.info/Pets/satinball.html
http://www.njboxers.com/satin-balls-recipe.htm

I hope Wade's demodex keeps under control. He cannot help but thriving under your care. What is his story ? That picture just made me go "oooowie, poor dog".


----------



## doglover08

what a poor baby!! what about raw diet?


----------



## mylissyk

He was a stray picked up by animal control. Been several Goldens found stray with mange in that same area, AC thinks there is someone breeding them there. 

He actually looks better now than in that picture. He has peach fuzz on his face and his legs now.


----------



## mylissyk

I'm going to take all of your suggestions and try them out. Hopefully find something the likes. He has to eat he's way too thin.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Thalie said:


> While using "Satin Balls" is sometimes somewhat controversial, I've also heard good reports in cases when extra calories are needed.
> 
> You will find recipes below; see what you think about the ingredients and the rationale given. I've never used them myself.
> http://theherbs.info/Pets/satinball.html
> http://www.njboxers.com/satin-balls-recipe.htm
> 
> I hope Wade's demodex keeps under control. He cannot help but thriving under your care. What is his story ? That picture just made me go "oooowie, poor dog".


I know one dog who was saved by Satin Balls! Remember her Hooch? Alisa's baby!


----------



## Katiesmommy

He looks awfully sick  Has he been to the vet?


----------



## Cam's Mom

Hi. how long has he been on the ivermectin in that picture? Did skin scrappings confirm Demodex? I've seen quite a few cases of Demodex both at our shelter, and unfortunately one of my own dogs...luckily caught early. It's more difficult to get a positive id for sarcoptic mange, but Demodex is pretty easy to identify.

If it's Demodex, and he's not a puppy(quite often pups around 6-9 months will get it, and it resolves itself as they get older), the usual reason for it is poorly functioning immune system. The simplest thing to check for is the thyroid levels. If he is low thyroid, supplementing him will allow his own body to recover from the Demodex. Severe hypothyroidism may also be causing him intestinal discomfort/inflammation, and even sores in his mouth and loose teeth from bone loss. Along with the Mites he may be just way to uncomfortable to eat anything. My own Border Collie/Golden got Demodex...he had no other clinical signs...was skinny, nice coat, active, no intestinal disorders or hotspots...but ,when measured, his thyroid levels were almost non-existant. Within a week of beginning Soloxine supplementation the fur around his eyes was growing back, and he was no longer scratching. Because he is Brorder Collie we couldn't give him ivermectin, which got us all thinking outside the box for alternatives solutions.

If he has Demodex and is also hypothyroid, even if you eliminate the Demodex, as soon as the Ivermectin wears off(4-6 weeks) the Demodex will re-establish itself, unless you supplement him.

If it was me, I'd ask for an in house T4, to get an immediate result, and if it's low get him on Soloxine right away..and then send the extra blood they took at the same time for the full six panal test...In my case to Dr Dodds, because she'll call you herself to discuss his problem if you request it. You can get instructions to send blood to her on Hemopet web site.

If he's not hypothyroid he could have some other serious immune comprimising illness, which would be my concern since he's not eating....cancer, kidney or liver disease, or autoimmune disease....I wonder if your vet ruled any of these out?

Would your rescue pay for a more thorough work up? Are you the rescue group, or part of it? Sorry if this sounds weird...I did rescue by myself, so know how quickly the funds can be depleted. Perhaps this guy will need a fundraiser...I'd like to see him get better, and I know you would too. Since I know you do rescue sorry if I'm "preaching" stuff you already know.

Food..have you tried Sardines, not the little flat cans, but the upright cans(14 oz), usually near canned slamon. Rinse in a colander or seive to remove some of the salt, and mash it in with about half as much rice, or sweet potato. It's quite high fat, and the bones include neccessary calcium/phosporous. You could even add a spoonful or flax, almond or fish oil. Banana, if he'll eat it is good for firming stools. Finely chopped heart or liver is super smelly too...just cook in a little water. He'll probably need about 2 lbs cooked food a day if you can get him to eat. Wade is making me wish I still did rescue.

I love Smokey on your available dogs page!!!!! Love his gorgeous red wavy coat and his "wiggle butt" look

Posted this on an overweight dog thread too....Dr Dodds site on thyroid deficiency
http://www.itsfortheanimals.com/DODDS-CANINE-AI-THYROID.HTM

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_demodectic_mange.html

Thanks for taking care of this guy...if he's scratching as much as the dogs I've known you must feel a littel crazy listening to it sometimes.

Margaret


----------



## Cam's Mom

Even though I feed raw, I'm not sure I'd feed Wade Raw food, because it looks like he might have a very compirmised immune system, and any bacteria in the raw food could be an overload for him. Never thought I'd say that...

If he improves a bit then he'd definatley benefit from raw

Margaret


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

My crew goes WILD for the Trippett's canned tripe. You might try to add a couple of spoonfuls and see what he thinks. Also, the Honest Kitchen is pricey but is VERY high quality. It's dehydrated raw and a safe alternative for immune compromised situations. You just add warm water and wait 10 minutes .... it's the consistency of oatmeal which he might like. I've also used scrambled eggs, plain yogurt, cottage cheese and just about anything in the meat category that we're having for dinner. However, long term I think I'd try the Honest Kitchen and small amounts of the tripe. Please keep us posted on the sweet boy.


----------



## Pointgold

Kimm said:


> I know one dog who was saved by Satin Balls! Remember her Hooch? Alisa's baby!


 
I am a HUGE proponent of Satin Balls!


----------



## TiffanyK

I hope this isn't straying too far off the topic (it is,but you mentioned the Demodex mange). Something you may already know about it is that it is often triggered by stress as well. I learned to manage this with our 16 year old, Calamity very well and for her... any time she got over stressed, we had to start treatment again as she would itch and scratch and drop most of her coat! When we moved to maryland this was a problem and barely cleared up the whole year we lived there until we moved back here to Oklahoma and you can just see she was so much more relaxed being back home. With this being a foster, I'd fear this will be an ongoing problem for a long time to come until he gets settled into a forever home - alng with getting his diet and weight under control too.


Good luck and bless you for doing all you are doing for him!! I hope you find a diet that works and gets some weight on him. Personally I would try the satin balls.

Tiffany


----------



## Debles

Is the medicine upsetting his stomach so much that food makes him sick?


----------



## mylissyk

Debles said:


> Is the medicine upsetting his stomach so much that food makes him sick?


 
Ok, dummy me. I'm going to try giving him his medicine AFTER he eats instead of before. How much do you want to bet the bitter taste of the medicine is making not want to eat? Sometimes I need a new bulb in that that light.

I'll try that and several other suggestions if he still is not eating well. He has actually eaten fairly well the last two days. I am definitely going to ask the vet if she ran a T4 thyroid, and if not I'm sure she will do that. The rescue covers his vet bills and they have thyroid tested on a lot of dogs.

He definitely has demodex, and gets rechecks every two weeks to make sure the treatment is working. He has started growing fur on his legs in the last week!

Thank you everyone for your suggestions.


----------



## Debles

I went to your rescue website. You have some gorgeous babies there. I wish I lived in Texas, I'd adopt them! Max and Bradley are darling. I sure hope they all find homes.
At GRRIN , we have the hardest times finding homes for seniors. Right now we have four. And unbelievably right now we have more people approved to adopt than dogs!
But that won't last....


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

OK - here I go being different again - but it may not be WHAT you are feeding but how and were you are feeding him. My Jake wouldn't eat at all unless someone was in the room with him. I know.. weird.. but you never know... Best wishes - I know he'll be real handsome when his fur grows in.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

bumping for someone. Pointgold also has a recipe for Satin Balls.


----------



## maggie1951

Debles said:


> I went to your rescue website. You have some gorgeous babies there. I wish I lived in Texas, I'd adopt them! Max and Bradley are darling. I sure hope they all find homes.
> At GRRIN , we have the hardest times finding homes for seniors. Right now we have four. And unbelievably right now we have more people approved to adopt than dogs!
> But that won't last....


I just love the seniors this is one of the first times i have had you dogs i would have had seniors again but Daisy and Charlie came along needing homes.


----------



## maggie1951

I used to have trouble getting Meg to eat and i found she liked her food warm and later in the evening and not cold food and i used to hand feed her and she would eat and i had to stay in the room with her as well if i could get her to eat on her own
I would feed her fresh cooked chicken' turkey or fresh cooked Coley.
Good luck he looks lovely


----------



## Karen519

*Wade*

Wade is SO LUCKY to have you Foster Mom.

He and you are both angels!!

Handsome Boy!!!


----------



## MissRue

have you tried plain baked chicken, rice or scrambled eggs. He may need something bland ,his tummy may be upset. Also, have you checked his mouth, are his teeth alright?? You are angel, for taking him in. Hugs please let us know what you find out.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

That poor baby! He just needs to heal up IMO... it will come... the more you play with his food, the worse it gets (trust me, years of sighthounds, they're the worst eaters and are thin to start with!). As soon as I quit worrying about it, they usually eat. 

I would try satin balls, two meals a day, and stop while he's still somewhat interested... but has had enough to be a decent meal.


----------



## mylissyk

Wow, this got pulled up from the past. This is Wade now. He has been adopted, and on top of the mange and malnourishment, also had to have an FHO. He's recovered and doing extremely well.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Oh, how awesome!


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy

**** he looks great! Are they going to do the other hip? He was such a fun boy that day in the yard.


----------



## missmarstar

He's beautiful!! The improvement was huge!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Aren't you glad I remember these older threads? I sometimes think I may be losing my long-term memory, but sometimes I surprise myself.


----------

